# Need ideas for fake noose



## Timbali (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm planning to haunt my back yard this year and hang one of my friends from a tree. I need a plan to make a noose that will suspend him from the armpits but look like he's hanging from the neck. Any thoughts?



"Let me get this straight. It's an eight foot creature of some sort with acid for blood...It kills on sight and is generally unpleasant"
Warden Andrews--Alien3


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok, here's an idea...

It's a bit different from what you want, but I think it'll do the trick.

Get an actual mountain climbers "harness" (not sure what they're really called, don't mountain climb) But they go around your legs and waist and are actually meant for supporting a person's body weight safely. And I know they're a lot more comfortable than being held up by your armpits! The only thing is that the rope attaches to the front of them. It might be a little uncomfortable, but you could just kinda shift it so it goes around his waist and up his back. This would be UNDER his shirt/costume and would come out the back of the neck of the shirt. This would hide the fact that he's not actually being hung.

You could then just put a noose around his neck and have it's rope attached the the rope that's actually holding him. This would make it look like he's being hung, just there wouldn't be a chance of actually hanging him.

Follow that?

-Brian


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I rock climb but I use the quiptment at my gym. I can tell you a harness will probably run you at least 80 bucks, more for something comfortable. Is a male or female going to be hangingm, and for how long. I ask this because if its a guy he wont be able to stay up there for more then 5 minutes in one of those harnesses, that is if he wants to be able to have children and walk(blood is cut off from some certain areas). THere si a way to tie a rope into a harness(I think it is described in worst case scenarios survival handbook. Also, as mentioned previously, the rope around the persons nech should under no circumstanc e be able to support any weight other then its own. THere was some kid hung somewhere doing a halloweeen display gone wrong.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well... yea, they're not exactly comfortable, we've used em in gym and stuff. They're not really UNcomfortable though, and we were using some cheap ones. They're a little hard to walk in, but I'm guessin you'd be doing more hanging than walking. They're definitly a lot more comfortable than being held up by your armpits, and they allow you the full use of your arms so he can "jump out" at people while hanging.

Make sure you've got a strong tree! I'd love to do this in our tree, but I know it's too old and weak to hold up any good amount of weight. So we'll stick to our fake body in ours. This year we plan on having someone hidden behind the tree holding on the rope and dropping it several feet as people walk by. Not quite as good as a real person, but it's something.

-Brian


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd say go for the harness and stick a pillow in the middle. I've been climbing before and after a while the only pain u begin to get is in the groin area.

All is done


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

My gym has a 35 foor wall and I have climbed about 70 feet outside. Anyway, in the gym part of the wall has an overhang, I like to bellay my self so I can just hang around. Anyway, after about five minutes of hanging above people your legs go to sleep and your special area can start to hurt too. What would be really cool, if th eperson hanging is relativly fit, is to have them on the ground but tied in, then have them sprint and if you are strong enough and(I hold the rope, dont tie in) you can get your feet about 10 feet off the ground, you have to be fit though. Its like a giant pendulum. I think it is more fun then climbing, but thats me.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

If this is going to done while dark but with a light shown towards the person, I would make a black box to stand on with some fake pants/shoes hanging down in front of it to give an illusion of hanging.

You could paint the grass black also around the area so the box would blend in better.



Wes Bourn

http://www.teambac.com/BAChalloween.html


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

or improve the just mentioned black box to stand on with a small bike seat mounted so the actor could be sitting down yet seem to be hung
People have accidently killed themselves doing this little stunt, probably more of them than we want to hear about too.
Having a hidden platform to stand on once in awhile can really save the legs and promote normal blood flow, remember that 3rd class airline syndrome of strokes from bloodclots from having one's legs cramped and unmoving for a period of time ..a question mark goes here..my keyboard is wacky and won't do certain things...

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Wal Mart sells velcro seatbelt covers, these are heavily padded and when you put them on key areas of the harness it can be worn comfortably for hours at a time while suspended. The cheapest harness we found was about $120 but well worth it. 

If anyone knows where I can get these harnesses or other such equipment for a cheaper price, please let me know!


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I would also add a bungy cord to the rope used around the neck. If anything gets cought or fails the cord will stretch.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

BUngie cord! I would have it break away. Take the rope, cut it in the middle and put just enough clear duck(not packing tape, clear duck tape) tape around the ropes to hold them together. Then test it on someone you like, if it breaks away, good. A bungie cord will still put enoughj pressure on for the person to die. If you rock climb its not a bad idea to have a harness(no crap) anyway, so it wouldnt be a horrible investment. Try ebay for harnesses, although I wouldnt recomend climbing with one you bought on ebay.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

No, I mean around the neck. If you use the bungy cord around the neck then you can stretch it and slide it right off. Or if you are hanging from it, it will open up and you will fall out. Also bungy cords come in different tensions. If it's still too tight that you can hang yourself then you are using the wrong one.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

No, I'd be using it for the haunt.. definitely not climbing. We have MANY uses for these harnesses.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------

